# New books



## Cat Dancer (Jun 12, 2008)

I got some new books yesterday and some more today.  Does anyone else get excited about getting new books or magazines to read?


----------



## Halo (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes I normally get excited just knowing when I am going to get new books or magazines.  One of my favourite stores is Chapters and the last time I was there I spent 2 hours roaming around   But I loved it


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 12, 2008)

I mostly have to look online. It would be so much more fun to browse through a store, but looking online is fun too.


----------



## braveheart (Jun 12, 2008)

Totally. New books = 

People ask why I buy books when I work in a library... well...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah for new books!!!


----------



## sister-ray (Jun 12, 2008)

I love books, new and old but new are nice got a nice smell to them


----------



## ladylore (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd like to win the lottery then have someone let me loose in a bookstore.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 12, 2008)

That would be fun. I'd also buy lots of little girl clothes. They make them too cute.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd buy books or computer stuff or guitar stuff or CDs or DVDs but probably not little girl clothes... I don't look as cute in those as you might think.


----------



## Into The Light (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: New Books*

i bet a pink tutu would look interesting though


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 12, 2008)

:lol:

When I was little I would have loved to have had all the Hot Wheels and Matchbox cars in the world.


----------



## ladylore (Jun 12, 2008)

I wanted a chemistry set. :bad: Never got one - guess my caregivers didn't think that would be such a good idea.
 :wasntme: mg:  :angel:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 12, 2008)

:lol: Not that you would have ever done anything awful with it.


----------



## Thelostchild (Jul 29, 2008)

I love getting books in the mail.. I currently reading more now and again by elizabeth wurtzel.


----------

